# Lets talk copper napthanate



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

So Im wondering, is it even worth it anymore to dip boxes with the high price of paint thinner. At $7.50 gal it gets pretty pricey mixing up a batch of treatment just wondering if peeps have done away with using the stuff.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap7XlTDFu74&feature=channel


He is using Diesel fuel.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

use the search function there have been several lengthy discussions on CN recently. it is still used by many


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

some research is coming out that it my cause memory loss in the bees. delplane and his staff at UGA are doing research on it right now. look forward to seeing the results


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Ga.Bee
Look at number 5 
Bob


http://www.extension.org/pages/Proceedings_of_the_American_Bee_Research_Conference,_2009


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

that doesnt look good for the bees


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

ga.beeman said:


> some research is coming out that it my cause memory loss in the bees.


Are you sure it's not the beekeeper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a link to the pesticides database on Copper naphthenate.
Maybe this will also help with your decision on using this to preserve your hive. http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Chemical.jsp?Rec_Id=PC35068

I also found this.
If your hives are made of timber, the boxes, lids & bottom boards should be thoroughly painted and aired before you put bees in the hives. The recommended technique is to use 3% to 5% copper napthanate as per directions as a wood preservative, then primer, under coat and two top coats. The copper napthanate needs several weeks to dry before you paint over it, so give your self plenty of time to prepare the boxes. The winter is a good time to do this.
http://www.beekeepers.asn.au/html/AdviceToNewBeekeepers.htm

Less stress and happy bees = healthy bees = more honey and just might = more money.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

As far as I can recall, I have had adhesion problems without thorough drying before primer app.


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Are you sure it's not the beekeeper.


If you read the material safety data sheet you just may be right.


----------

